# Hunt coyotes in open fields or woods in Michigan ? I'm real new to this



## Ironhead22 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm very new to coyote hunting. Wondering if in Michigan people hunt in fields or woods? Any tips would help 

Thanks


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

It depends on where the coyotes are. It can be very difficult to get them to come out in the open during the day. Locate them and try to get in close. Play the wind. Good luck.


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

They will seldom enter an open field during daylight hours in these parts... Not like on TV!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I don't think I've ever really killed a coyote in the thick woods. A big wide open pasture is your friend.


----------



## aschmidt (Aug 11, 2012)

You probably won't get them to commit to coming out in the open. But if you can sit and watch the tree line, or identify some spots where they may show up,in my experience they won't come into the field. They will sit in the shadows and watch to see if the coast is clear for quite a while or until they wind you.or until you shoot him. I like to hunt little openings buried in the woods, or swamps that they may be able to observeThe whole clearing, this is just my thought but I think it gives them a false sense of security.tonight i shot one on the edge of a river bank with really thick cedar swamps on both sides. When I sat down I identified a couple of different spots "holes" in the growth where they might sit on the edge in the shadows and look out and still feel safe. Main thing is no you're wind, no where they are, and don't give up.it can get discouraging when you don't get one after quite a few sets, but hang in there, if you do everything right long enoughit will happen


----------

